# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  ложное срабатывание или зловред есть

## mangoose

Здравствуйте! При открытие сайта liknn.ru - стало появляться сообщение о трояне. Онлайн проверки этого сайта не выявляют вирус. Что характерно, антивирусник срабатывает если его запускать в эксплоере, в гуглхроме он его нормально пропускает.

*Добавлено через 6 часов 38 минут*

никто не подскажет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

В каком месте этого сайта? У меня ИЕ9 и МСЕ не ругается.

----------

